# Has anyone played with the Bachmann Digital Sound units? (BAC00246)



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone has played with the BAC00246 digital sound units? They are cheap enough so I suspect you are getting what you pay for but if the sound is that much better it might be worth it in some of my old Big Hauler's. 

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

that was ment for 3 rail o-scale ac power 

I am not sure as to what you would have to to to get it to run on g-scale dc power


----------

